# Initials (second name or family name) not expanded in my date of birth certificate



## karan_ (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi 
I have got an invite for 189 visa on FEB19. I'm about to upload all the scanned copies of my originial documents. I have few doubts ,they are mentioned below.It will be a great help if some you can provide their valuable opinon on my problem

In my Date of Birth certificate,my initials are not expanded. They are in short form
for example in my passort my name is mahesh shigli.But in my Date of birth certificate,my 10,12th marks card & my engineering marks card my name is mentioned as "MAHESH.S"

Even for my wife also has the same problem 
her name passport is mentioned in Manasa Jigini Manjunath. But in 10 marks card & engineering marks card her name is mentioned as "MANASA.J.M"
This is very common in karnatka state (In india), where some people dont expand their initials(second name)
But in passport application form as it is mandatory to expand initials. we have expanded our intials. I also have affidavit mentioning that Mahesh shigli & Mahesh S both are same.

Does any of you think i need to correct my date of birth certificate & expand initials for my wife and my date of birth certificate.

I will be eagarly awaiting for expat's valuable opinions


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

karan_ said:


> Hi
> I have got an invite for 189 visa on FEB19. I'm about to upload all the scanned copies of my originial documents. I have few doubts ,they are mentioned below.It will be a great help if some you can provide their valuable opinon on my problem
> 
> In my Date of Birth certificate,my initials are not expanded. They are in short form
> ...


I also have only my initial in my degree & marksheets. I did not have any problem in getting the grant. I was not even questioned for that. So dont worry


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

karan_ said:


> Hi
> I have got an invite for 189 visa on FEB19. I'm about to upload all the scanned copies of my originial documents. I have few doubts ,they are mentioned below.It will be a great help if some you can provide their valuable opinon on my problem
> 
> In my Date of Birth certificate,my initials are not expanded. They are in short form
> ...


majority of my documents were similar to yours but I did not have any issues...so dont worry on that..

ACS- ICT BA +VE 26/06/2012| IELTS Overall BAND 6 21/04/2012 | EOI submitted 07/07/2012 | Invite 01/11/2012 | Visa Lodgement 23/11/2012 | Medicals 08/12/2012| PCC 18/12/2012 | CO 17/01/2013 | Grant Letter 18/01/2013


----------



## aussiegeek (Aug 22, 2016)

*Need for affidavit*



bhagya_nair said:


> I also have only my initial in my degree & marksheets. I did not have any problem in getting the grant. I was not even questioned for that. So dont worry


Hi, 

I am facing a similar issue with my wife's name. Did you need an affidavit while applying for the visa?


----------

